# males only



## nympho (Sep 22, 2005)

Have other people noticed a trend in sellers only sending male mantids in small orders. Is this to prevent breeding, or am I being cynical? This has happened to me often anyway. :? I'm assuming theres a 50/50 sex ratio.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 22, 2005)

Nope...havent noticed it.


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 22, 2005)

If you are refering to some UK websites, then yes, I noticed. As a breeder myself, I keep only a few specimen for each species. I usually don't sell the females I have unless I have too many(not often). Another reason, males of some species mature much faster than the females, so breeders may not have mature females to breed yet(sometimes it's reversed). Anyhow, it's better to purchase a few small nymphs and raise them yourself(it's not like they take years to mature :shock: ).

chen


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2005)

I have never noticed in my orders. Some nymphs can be be very hard if impossible to sex, so sometimes it can just be luck of the draw. If you do get a male, you can always purchase a female  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 23, 2005)

i've only ever bought one mantis that was start of this week i beleive i have sexed her as female from what i had read


----------



## nympho (Sep 30, 2005)

> I have never noticed in my orders. Some nymphs can be be very hard if impossible to sex, so sometimes it can just be luck of the draw. If you do get a male, you can always purchase a female  Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Yeah but if i'm buying a £20 mantis like idolomantis then I want to choose the sex of the blighter (be it male or female) not let it be down to chance or the breeders choosing. Just like if i'm buying any other animal. To those that say sexing is impossible then I say take a pic with a digital camera and blow it up on a computer. It doesnt take long. For the cheeper mantids where you can buy loads this aint a problem but for very expensive ones it is.

There may be a strong bias for breeders to keep females for breeding or just to prevent future competition from other breeders. Oops i'm bein' cynical again :twisted:


----------



## Samzo (Oct 3, 2005)

Em, I sure if you ask for a male and female or w.e then i'm sure they'll do it.. it is easy to sex them after l3 for most


----------



## Ian (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah, but if you were shifting alarge amount of mantids, could you be bothered to set up your digi cam, actually get the small nymph to stand still, which they rarely do, upload the pic and sex it?


----------

